# Easycap working on old w8 desktop but not my new laptop?



## Blackstab1337 (May 2, 2013)

So i bought a fake easycap off amazon(Din't know it at the time)

Its the UTV007 chipset.

anyways I installed the 64bit w7 drivers and it worked on my old w8 desktop(Did it 3 minutes ago)

but my new laptop(Im writing on it)

Doesnt work, it says its for the wrong os

Any ideas?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Everything I have read says it is not compatible with windows 8 though if you search the web some have had success getting it working.

As is, Microsoft says it is not compatible and the manufacturers website has no drivers for Windows 8.

Keep an eye out though, they may update them


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is your new laptop using a 64 bit OS? Remember that a 64 bit OS must use 64 bit drivers and a 32 bit OS must use 32 bit drivers. No exceptions.

When purchasing any hardware devices it is always best to ensure that appropriate drivers are available for your OS. Never assume this. Windows 7 drivers will often work with Windows 8 but this is by no means a certainty.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are no 64 bit drivers for this device. Only 32 bit Windows works.


----------

